# Gladfield Supernova Malt



## Dr_Rocks (18/12/16)

Has anyone tried using Gladfield's new-ish supernova malt?

I'm planning to use some instead of crystal in an ESB.


----------



## MartinOC (18/12/16)

If you read the spec's it says "It can be used as a replacement for traditional crystal malts to change the flavour characteristics and reduce the beers residual sweetness.", so rather than being crystal-like, it's more like an Amber/Biscuit malt. 

Try it & see what you get, then report back here.


----------



## damoninja (19/12/16)

From what I've seen from gladfield thus far, absolutely use a bit and keen to hear about it. 

They might not be the cheapest but I've had some damn good results with them so far.


----------



## peteru (19/12/16)

I just had a taste of my Chocolate Rye Porter using only Gladfield malt and I am mighty impressed at how nice it tastes.

Definitely happy with their malt after the first brew. Can't wait to try more recipes using the Gladfield goodies.

Supernova does sound good.


----------



## BeerCoAU (20/12/16)

Hey @drrocks

You will find the Gladfield Supernova Malt is a lot dryer than a typical Crystal malt - more like a cross between a toffee sweet crystal and a biscuit malt. Will be interested to see what you think of it in an ESB.

Here is a good clip of Doug at Gladfield Malt talking about why they developed the new Supernova Malt and what styles it is particularly suited for - its been designed specifically for that US style dry APA IPA Amber Ale where you want colour and malt body but no crystal sweetness. It is roasted but when you chew on it you will understand its very unique and different to a typical crystal malt.

That video if you are interested here: https://youtu.be/bpDeyby0T-Q?list=PLBxu5qqOFrVEN5vhMw7ORJ0yMLCygHcOl

Let us know how you get on with the beer!

cheers #brewhappy


----------



## yankinoz (21/12/16)

From the description another application that comes to mind and that I might try is an English ale of OG >1.05 brewed with a low-attenuating yeast like 1968 or especially Windsor, which might be the case with docrocks ESB..


----------



## tj2204 (25/1/17)

Brewing an APA with 5% Supernova tonight. 

Sounds like an awesome malt. Will report back in a couple of weeks when it is in the keg.


----------



## Dr_Rocks (27/2/17)

The results are in with Gladfield's Supernova malt but I also managed to conduct my own mini brew-xperiment along the way. So here it is:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.40 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.17 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.2 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.1 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 93.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (2.5 SRM) Grain 1 80.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich Malt - 20L (15.0 SRM) Grain 2 13.3 % 
0.50 kg Gladfield Supernova - 40L (50.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.4 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 4 2.2 % 
100.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - First Wor Hop 5 33.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 6 4.3 IBUs 
2.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.25 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 63.27 l of water at 70.6 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 


I finally brewed this ESB but note I ramped the sulphate content up to about 400ppm, added two campden tablets and used irish moss for finings. I also ended up splitting the batch into two; one fermented in the chamber at 18 degrees and the other fermented at ambient without temperature control around 22 degrees. Fermentation for both batches was quick - very quick. Active, bubbling fermentation was complete after approximately 30 hours in both batches, maybe 4 or 5 hours longer for the batch in the chamber at 18 degrees. 

The temperature controlled batch was left in the primary for 10 days total after which it was cold crashed for 2 days with gelatin added at 3 degrees. This was then racked to the keg with the remainder bottled. This was crashed first as the fermentation chamber is also my cold crashing device.
The ambient batch was left in the primary for 12 days total after which it was also cold crashed for 2 days with gelatin added at 3 degrees. This was then racked to the other keg with the remainder bottled.

Tasting notes: *Temperature Controlled: *The bitterness is evident but not overpowering with a good deal of malt. It's caramelly and malty without ever getting that super sweetness that you can get from using too much crystal. I have added too much crystal before and I find the sweetness has overpowered the other malt flavours. *Ambient:* The malt profile seems to be somewhat less pronounced and the bitterness is less well-rounded. It is a slightly less appetizing beer compared to the temperature controlled version. Both of the brews look the same and there will be blind tastings coming up for my friends so I will report back once complete.

In the future I could add a little bit more on the bittering hops side but not too much. I believe the Supernova malt has added the caramel flavours without too much sweetness (it does as the label says....surprise surprise). I think overall this is a well balanced beer and I will most likely have to re-brew before winter as I don't think this will last. The beer is young but it is perfectly drinkable now, particularly the temp controlled version. Would I use the Gladfield Supernova malt again? you betcha.

No affiliation with Gladfield, just a fanboy......of their Supervnova malt (now)


----------



## tj2204 (28/2/17)

Completely forgot that I was meant to report back here.

About 1/2 way through my first keg of supernova beer (67.3% BB Ale, 24.8% Wey Vienna, 4.9% Supernova, 3% acid, 45ish IBU, Centennial, Chinook, Columbus) - Definitely as Dr_Rocks says - I too get the maltiness without the residual sweetness, really good to drink with a nice dry finish. 

Will be kegging my 2nd batch this weekend where I've bumped the supernova to 9% and got rid of the vienna. 

So far it seems like an awesome specialty malt.


----------



## tj2204 (9/3/17)

tj2204 said:


> Will be kegging my 2nd batch this weekend where I've bumped the supernova to 9% and got rid of the vienna.


This turned out great. Absolutely love the malt profile.


----------



## Beersuit (24/5/17)

Recipe: Supernova Amber Ale (31 IBU NC)
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 77.29 l
Post Boil Volume: 69.79 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 65.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 64.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 30.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.13 kg American Ale Malt Gladfield (5.0 EBC) Grain 1 65.0 % 
3.51 kg Supernova Gladfields (114.0 EBC) Grain 2 25.0 % 
1.40 kg Munich Malt Gladfield (15.5 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 % 
100.00 g Citra [12.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 12.6 IBUs 
63.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 7.6 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 14.04 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.11 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 20.50 l of water at 94.0 C 75.6 C 10 min 
Brewed this a few weeks ago using the recipe directly off the supernova brochure. I was also stuck with something original to brew and wanted to see what supernova would be like on the upper limits. 

Superb, malty caramel without being sweet. Finishes with a a touch of toastyness. The malt lets the hops shine through with neither one standing in front of the other. I'm
impressed and to be honest i don't usually like amber ales as they finish too sweet and rich. Will defiantly be using this grain bill again.

View attachment 97404


----------

